# What would you do with a stray cat?



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

I have got a stray cat which is leaving around for at least a year. I recently realised that's its him who helps to eat food I live for a fox. Since then he became quite friendly and in last 2 weeks he practically lives in the bush by my door.

I thought I found his owner on animalsearchuk but then I hired microchip scanner and it seems the cat is not chipped..

I will of course put up few ads in the area and pin his picture in the local vet..

but ultimately I am looking to feed him and accommodate for winter.

I cannot let him inside (although he is very keen on it) because he is strong and will kill my 2 cats in a second (they don't go outside and aren't fighters).

hence I plan to buy a wooden kennel and insulate it. Not sure how much it would help in current London winters but I'll try my best.

Am a bit worrying about nosy neighbours and the fox (she used to come by the door to get food for last 4 yrs, might get jealous)...

Would love to hear your comments and stories from experience (successful please )

*EDIT : for future readers with the same question - visit this link first:* http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/helpandadvice/straycats

(the members contributed pretty much the same information but this webpage has it all in one place nicely organised and link to help make posters and paper collars)


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

I am confused, its only June and your talking about winter!!


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

I am a slow starter.. these days winter is almost always anyway... 

soo... what would you do with a stray cat? (in the other thread I was advised to call Cats Protection but then with a note - make sure the local shelter doesnt have put to sleep policy... so I am not sure about this)..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Years ago my neighbour had a stray cat visiting her for food, she didnt have much money being a pensioner so used a green recycling box and put a rubber waterproof mat on top, she put straw inside the box for the cat and he survived along time out in all weathers.

To try and find the owner you can put a paper collar on with your number just saying you think he maybe a stray.

What action you do with cats protection really depends on if this cat is a stray would you like to keep him and pay for vet treatment if needed.


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

years ago we didnt have snow in london (if my memory is right)... 

yeah vet is a bit of a worry. they might get expensive. 

also he just let me stroke him. he bit me twice for nothing too.. i dont know whats gonna happen if I try to lure him into a mobile box to get into the car.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do you need to take him to the vet yet? I would wait until he's a bit more settled ... unless there are any urgent health issues. When we had what we thought was a stray (altho he was in good condition) I put a collar on him and someone very soon rang and said it was their cat. He still didn't go home tho'...not unless it was snowing. That was in a stable yard. Plenty of warm places for him there.
Can you show us a picture and tell us the area?


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

the vet was answered in the context of the previous member reply.

this is Harrow on the Hill.. picture attached.. he doesnt look like sleeping at home. also he is really strong and fast (i wouldnt expect that from a cat living inside).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is lovely and looks in good condition.


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

I feed him 6 times a day.. sure I will look lovely too if someone did that to me  yeah...


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Try having a look at one of these if you're looking for a cat kennel, almost indestructable, hygenic and weatherproof. Mr Snugs Outdoor Cat Kennel I have one very similar in my garden for any stray cats that need shelter, put a couple of shakes of catnip leaves in there to encourage him in first off. I keep torn up newspaper in ours for bedding, it is used occassionally, newspaper is warm and cheap.

I think you're wonderful to be concerned about your strays health and well being, good work.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is Lovely and looks in good condition. Do you know if he is neutered?
Are you going to put the cat shelter in the back garden? 
That way you can still feed your fox at the front door.
Most foxes don't bother with cats. Cats have sharp claws and a mouth to contend with.


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Try having a look at one of these if you're looking for a cat kennel, almost indestructable, hygenic and weatherproof.


it was my first idea but then I pictured myself sleeping in a plastic bathtub outside in winter and I thought - may be it is not such a good idea...

these toys have little heating insulation value. you can probably use with additional insulation down to +5C but I need something which can withstand -10C.. So it has to be wood for starters..


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

jill3 said:


> He is Lovely and looks in good condition. Do you know if he is neutered?
> Are you going to put the cat shelter in the back garden?
> That way you can still feed your fox at the front door.
> Most foxes don't bother with cats. Cats have sharp claws and a mouth to contend with.


yes totally agree.. generally speaking our foxes never harm cats (they normally run off if they see my cats (when I was letting them outside)).. but these are animals and controlled by instincts..

cats normally step back if they see me to be danger for their food. dogs in contrary will attack. foxes are mostly dogs.. things might happen.

unfortunately i dont have back garden (we have but it shared with neighbors and they would rather poison the cat - multiculturalism works only in imagination of university teachers (after good portion of pot)).


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

maxima said:


> it was my first idea but then I pictured myself sleeping in a plastic bathtub outside in winter and I thought - may be it is not such a good idea...
> 
> these toys have little heating insulation value. you can probably use with additional insulation down to +5C but I need something which can withstand -10C.. So it has to be wood for starters..


I doubt there will be many occasions in London where the temp drops below -10c, even in the most severest of winters. In January 2012 the lowest temp recorded in London -2c - can't find figures for 2013 - sorry

I don't view what I provide for strays cats as a 'toy' it's a shelter from the weather, at a reasonable price, infinitely better than no shelter at all. Stray cats in my area use it, occassionally, which proves it does have some value.

Your stray cat has survived by it's own resources up to now, I'm sure it already has a dry and warm place to bed down, stray cats are very resourceful aren't they.

If you have a shared garden with neighbours who would rather poison the cat, then they probably will object strongly to you placing a cat shelter there of any sort anyway.


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

dont be offended please. thats just my personal opinion on the matter...

regarding temperatures.. i dont keep records but last 3 winters it was freaking cold... i guarantee it was well below -2 especially at nights.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

a lady up my road uses a shed type construction for her ofster cats - all the cats in the area love it and want to have some of the action  that way out of sight too of any unhappy neighbours


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Call the Cat Protection Leauge in your area, he might be someones pet thats lost and been crashing in your garden for all this time and eating the fox food.

Contact Us

Have you looked on national pet register?

Pet Search | Search for Missing Pets and Found Pets in the UK


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

maxima said:


> I feed him 6 times a day.. sure I will look lovely too if someone did that to me  yeah...


wow 6 times a day!!!! what do you feed him?


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

same what my cats eat - felix and sheba... he eats a little each time. if he doesnt finish the flies have it.. so i have to split feeding to small portions..


----------



## maxima (Mar 2, 2010)

1971 said:


> he might be someones pet thats lost and been crashing in your garden for all this time and eating the fox food.


this is exactly the case. and that was explained before in this thread. he has no microchip and this is not feral but stray and nothing was on lost pet register. thanks


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He's a handsome guy, looks like my Teddy.


----------

